# ISO help/tips cleaning a grater



## virgo152 (Jan 13, 2008)

How to you clean a cheese grater?  I hope this isn't a stupid question.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a nylon bristle brush - I rinse the grater under really hot water - then I drop on a few drops of dishwashing soap and use the brush rubbing across the graters - not up-and-down in the direction I would if I was grating something. Then I use the brush to clean the inside (the direction doesn't matter since the inside is not a cutting surface). Then rinse.

I guess you could also just toss it in the dishwasher ...


----------



## virgo152 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was a wonderful tip.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 13, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> I have a nylon bristle brush - I rinse the grater under really hot water - then I drop on a few drops of dishwashing soap and use the brush rubbing across the graters - not up-and-down in the direction I would if I was grating something. Then I use the brush to clean the inside (the direction doesn't matter since the inside is not a cutting surface). Then rinse.
> 
> I guess you could also just toss it in the dishwasher ...


 I do the same thing.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 14, 2008)

Rinse as soon as you have finished with it so that nothing gets a chance to stick/dry out.  You can coat it with a spray of olive oil to stop the pieces clinging as well but that depends a bit on the dish you are grating for as well as what you are grating.  I usually just clean it with my hand in the dish washing water, in the opposite direction to the grate.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 14, 2008)

I use the sprinkler and very hot water, right after using it, like Bilby said. Everything comes off, but I still toss it in the dishwasher. 
I like those single sized flat cheese graters as opposed to the four-sides ones. Mine came in a 3-pack at wally world. It's very easy to get at both sides when rinsing, they don't take up as much room in the drawer because you can store them flat against the side and out of the way, and if one is in the dishwasher another size will usually work.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd love a dishwasher to throw it into!!!! I'd love room to have a dishwasher!!!!!!!!

I would settle for someone to just wash my dishes!! LOL


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a wonderfully designed cheap grater (one of the few things in K. that was) where the metal graters detach from the plastic frame so it makes cleaning a snap.  But in my fine hand graters I use a tooth brush esp. if I've grated ginger root to get the fibers out.


----------

